# (TX) At Stud FC Pattons Blackwaters Ripper (Rip)



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

FC Pattons Blackwater Ripper (Rip) is out of NFC-AFC Five Star's General Patton by FC-AFC Blackwater Rudy bitch MH. Rip made the derby list with 18 points and was QAA by 25 months. He is a consistent all age finisher. He is OFA Hips Excellent, Elbows Normal CNM clear and EIC carrier. He has produced pups with derby points. Frozen semen also available. HiBanks Retrievers Jimmy Banks 254-744-3647.


----------

